# How do YOU place paths around houses?



## misschips46 (Feb 23, 2014)

I feel as the way I path around homes looks a bit weird…

The way I lay my path…

. . .h.h.h. . . .
. . .o. .o. . . .
p.p.p.p.p.p.p.
p.p.p.p.p.p.p

P = path pattern
O = complementing pattern (for example some people use flower box pattern)

because of the stupid gap we have to leave between the door… I'm struggling 

How do you lay your paths?

I think visiting dream towns for this would be so tedious as you'd have to load it up just to see this one thing, but if anyone has any good dream towns please write it!


----------



## TeeTee (Feb 23, 2014)

I just leave the stupid gap on some of my paths. Other times my path is one step away from my houses (so u don't see the gap). I think my Deirdre's house is one step away.


----------



## JellyBeans (Feb 23, 2014)

hhh
p p
ppp

basically i leave it as it is


----------



## Pyonkotchi (Feb 23, 2014)

sometimes i put it the way you do, other times i place it all around the house, it depends on what i think would look best for the layout. i always place the path at the door in front though


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 23, 2014)

Yepp I am putting them a step away from my houses too. And I surround it with hybrids. I don't use alot paths juse 2 pattern so it save up alot of slots for other thingy =D


----------



## MisterEnigma (Feb 23, 2014)

I do it this way: 

p.p.p.p.p.p.p
p...h.h.h....p
p...o. .o... p
p.p .......p.p

I don't know if this makes sense, but basically I surround the house with my path and either put the flowers in front, or to the right of them, and then I give them sort of extended little patios? The door gap is quite a nuisance though. XD


----------



## Yui Z (Feb 23, 2014)

JellyBeans said:


> hhh
> p p
> ppp
> 
> basically i leave it as it is


This^


----------



## hemming1996 (Feb 23, 2014)

h.h.h
.......
p.p.p.p.p.p.p.p
p.p.p.p.p.p.p.p​So, basically I don't use the 2 paths in front of the house to avoid dead spot so I just ignore those 2 parts and continue with the path 2 spaces under.


----------



## J087 (Feb 23, 2014)

A 3 pattern wide path for a house is bull, it takes up too much space and that missing piece in front of their door looks ugly imo. All roads to my houses are 1 pattern in width and lead straight to their door or connect to the mailbox. The remaining space is filled with flowers.


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 23, 2014)

I normally surround the adjacent units with flowers. The only time I don't is if it'd interefere with pathing, which most of the time it doesn't.


----------



## BronzeElf (Feb 23, 2014)

I used to have a 2 pattern wide path but now I just use a single one. It's a lot easier to get around places:

ppppp./^^^\.ppppp
......p.[_[_]_].p......
......pfff.....fffp......
......pfff..p..fffp......
......pfff..p..fffp......
......ppppppppp.....

^ How Eloise's house looks.
Here's an image/screen shot.


It looks like they have a front yard so I liek it. But sometimes I don't have enough space :[


----------



## DarkRose407 (Feb 23, 2014)

ppppppp
pf*hhh*fp
pf*hhh*fp
pf*hhh*fp
pff....ffp

I surround their houses with flowers first and I path around the flowers


----------



## aetherene (Feb 23, 2014)

DarkRose407 said:


> ppppppp
> pf*hhh*fp
> pf*hhh*fp
> pf*hhh*fp
> ...



I do this too. I like it like this because the path also prevents the villagers from planting any flowers around the ones next to their houses or new flowers sprouting up.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't place paths around the houses.  If they move on top of it, I leave it until they move out and replace the tiles.  Preferably I like them 2 away from the path so I can give them somewhat of a yard.


----------



## Sir Takoya (Feb 23, 2014)

Well if the villager is someone who's getting the boot i just leave the path alone until they move out and don't bother decorating.

Otherwise I just use a 1-tile path to to around them and place flowers around their house to make it look nicer than it actually is.


----------



## Ras (Feb 23, 2014)

I just let there be a missing tile in front of the door.  It doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## pocky (Feb 23, 2014)

I use paths with borders


----------



## Myst (Feb 23, 2014)

I have 5 houses lined up with a path under them.
DC: 5900-3030-4905 if you want to check it out.

.....H.....
P.P....P.P.
P.P.P.P.P.
P.P.P.P.P.


----------

